# Tweet now



## eduard85

Hi,

I am trying to translate *Tweet now* into Polish and I am not sure about which of the following 2 options should I use:

*Tweetuj teraz
Tweetować teraz*

Tweet is a verb that expresses an action.

The will be displayed on a website button that allows users to tweet the current air quality conditions in their area.

Thank you!


----------



## zaffy

"Zatweetuj teraz"

zatweetować – Dobry słownik języka polskiego i poradnia językowa


----------



## eduard85

Thank you for your quick reply. Would any of my translations also be acceptable?


----------



## zaffy

I woudn't use either.


----------



## eduard85

tweetować – Dobry słownik języka polskiego i poradnia językowa


----------



## zaffy

I believe you need to use the imperative mood, which would be "Zatweetuj". "Tweetować" is just the infinitive.

"Tweetuj" is indeed the imperative mood too, but it implies a repeated activity. "Zatweetuj" is a single activity.

"Tweetuj codziennie!"
"Zatweetuj teraz!"


----------



## eduard85

Thank you for your explanation. I will use *Zatweetuj teraz* then.


----------

